# IRC Ports  !



## dj_psyke (20. März 2004)

Servus Leute !
Hab mal ne Frage zu dem IRC Port.
Ich hab n Router und bräuchte nun den Port, den ich freischalten muss, weil im mom kann ich irgendwie nichmehr connecten.

ps: Welche IP mussi ch bei Server IP bei Portforwarding eingeben? Die von mir oder die vom Router ?


----------



## MasterJM (20. März 2004)

Normal 6667
und natürlich deine IP.

Wobei es eventuell besser wäre, wenn du schreibst
was genau beim connecten nicht geht.
Wenn es z.B. beim IRCNet Probleme gibt, wird es eher
am Port 113 liegen, weil es kein Ident Reply gibt.
Dazu gibts hier mehr: http://yauw.de/irc/ident-FAQ.shtml

MfG JM


----------



## dj_psyke (20. März 2004)

Also irgendwie komm ich momentan auf keinen Server mehr, das ist mein Problem. Früher ging das irgendwie mit dem Router autom, da musst ich nichts freichalten, aber nun aufeinmal gehts irgendwie nichmehr.
Was muss ich denn bei ServiceType einstellen? 
1) TCP/UDP
2 ) TCP
3) UDP
Ich bin am verzweifeln ...

Danke schonmal im Vorraus !


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

2) TCP

Und den Port 6667. Am besten wäre 6667-6669.

Wie schon erwähnt, solltest du auch den Port 113 forwarden, da du sonst vielleicht Probleme kriegen könntest (z.b. im IRCNet keine Verbindung möglich, bzw. eine restricted Connection).


----------



## dj_psyke (20. März 2004)

Also irgendwie geht es immer noch nicht... Ich bekomm keine CConnection hin, egal auf welchen Server, ob Qnet, Efnet oder sonstwas... die Ports hab ich nun beide forgewarded und als Server IP-Adresse meine LAN IP eingegeben.  Ich bin am verzweifeln...


----------



## dj_psyke (20. März 2004)

Also irgendwie hab ich nun herausgefunden, dass ich auf diverse Server, die keiner  kennt, doch draufkomme. Aber das ist nur ganz vereinzelt der Fall, also kann es ja schonmal nicht an dem Port liegen wenn ich auf einen Server rauf komme. Die Frage ist nun nur: Wieso komm ich z.b. nichmehr ins Qnet, egal welcher Server !


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

Benutzen die IRC-Server zu welchen du eine Verbindung herstellen kannst denn die gleichen Ports?

Erscheint eigentlich irgendeine Fehlermeldung beim Versuch zum QuakeNet zu verbinden?


----------



## WoLO (30. Mai 2006)

HI,
also ich habe genau das gleiche Problehm.
Wir gehen ins Internet über einen Ken Router (Ken ist das Internetprogramm in welchem es man auch die Ports freigeben kann)
habe dort dann die Gateways:
6667 + 6668 + 6669 freigeschlated und als server de.quakenet.org
es kommt allerdings immer noch folgende fehlermeldung:

Connecting to irc.quakenet.org (6667)
-
* Unable to connect to server (Software caused connection abort)

kann auch auf andere Server connecten wie dj_psyke blos quakenet funktioniert nicht.


----------



## MasterJM (31. Mai 2006)

Hört sich aber nicht so an, als wenn es an Ports liegt.
Scheint eher mIRC macht da Probleme, sonst käme
diese Meldung nicht.

Teste einfach mal einen anderen IRC Client.


----------



## WoLO (31. Mai 2006)

öhm ich habe gedacht es gibt nur mirc?! Kannst du mir vlt. eine URL sagen wo man einen ersatz findet? 
oh danke habe oben die fragen durchgelesen und dann Punkte Nr. 5 mit 6 verwechelt.


----------



## Helmut Klein (31. Mai 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/irc-icq/158537-haeufig-gestellte-fragen-faq.html

Unter Punkt Nummer fünf.


----------



## WoLO (1. Juni 2006)

oh danke habe oben die fragen durchgelesen und dann Punkte Nr. 5 mit 6 verwechelt.

beim XChat kommt diese fehlermeldung:
Perl interface loaded
* Suche nach irc.quakenet.org
* Verbinde mit irc.quakenet.org (62.73.33.48) Port 6667...
* Verbindung gescheitert. Fehler: Eine bestehende Verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert durch den Hostcomputer abgebrochen
 Springe zum nächsten Server in QuakeNet...
* Getrennt ().

bei Klient kommt diese fehlermeldung:
Looking up jubiigames.dk.quakenet.org...
Connecting to 212.112.132.41, port 6667
Error: eine bestehende verbindung wurde softwaregesteuert
durch den hostcomputer abgebrochen (error code 10053)


----------



## da_loki (9. Juni 2006)

Versuch mal auf irc.de.quakenet.org port 6667 zu connecten.

Das Quakenet hat auf jedem Server eine Kontrolle am laufen, dass auch nur Personen aus dem jeweiligen Land auf die Server connecten.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird die Verbindung getrennt.


----------



## MasterJM (10. Juni 2006)

da_loki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal auf irc.de.quakenet.org port 6667 zu connecten.
> 
> Das Quakenet hat auf jedem Server eine Kontrolle am laufen, dass auch nur Personen aus dem jeweiligen Land auf die Server connecten.
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird die Verbindung getrennt.



Das wäre mir komplett neu, und selbst wenn gibt es bei sogenannten I-Lines andere Meldungen.

Mal davon ab das der host "irc.de.quakenet.org" oder "de.quakenet.org" umleitet auf uk
etc falls die Server relativ voll sind.


----------

